# από το ρυθμό αύξησης με 605 άτομα/έτος



## grtr

Καλησπέρα!
Πώς το λέμε σωστά;


_Δηλαδή, ο αριθμός των γιατρών αυξανόταν κατά μέσο όρο με 101 άτομα σε ετήσια βάση μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, αριθμός που υπήρξε πολύ μικρότερος *από το ρυθμό αύξησης με 605 άτομα/έτος* κατά το καθεστώς του Κάνταρ (1960-1989) αλλά σε αντίθεση με την δημοφιλή πεποίθηση, η τάση εξακολουθεί να αυξάνεται._


----------



## Perseas

Καλησπέρα,

"ανά έτος".


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν λέμε ποτέ "αυξάνεται/μειώνεται *με *τόσα άτομα/κλίνες/ευρώ...". Λέμε πάντοτε "αυξάνεται/μειώνεται *κατά *τόσα άτομα/κλίνες/ευρώ..." ή "*κατά *τόσο τις εκατό".
Όλο μαζί θα το έλεγα κομψότερα (μεταξύ άλλων για να μην έχουμε πάρα πολλά "κατά") ως εξής:
_Μ'άλλα λόγια, ο αριθμός των γιατρών αυξανόταν κατά μέσο όρο κατά 101 άτομα ανά έτος μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, με ρυθμό δηλαδή πολύ μικρότερο *από τη μέση αύξηση κατά 605 άτομα ανά έτος* υπό το καθεστώς του Κάνταρ (1960-1989), αλλά σε αντίθεση με την ευρέως διαδεδομένη πεποίθηση, η τάση εξακολουθούσε να είναι αυξητική._
(Δεν αυξάνεται η τάση, αυξάνεται ο αριθμός!)


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ! 
Το "Μ'άλλα λόγια" δεν έχει κενό πριν απ' το άλφα;
Πεποίθηση.
Έτος.


----------



## Perseas

"Μ' άλλα λόγια" ή φυσικά "Με άλλα λόγια".


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> "ανά έτος".


Mipos ''kathe etos'' tha in lathos;


----------



## Perseas

Σε πιο ανεπίσημο λόγο θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί.


----------



## bearded

Efharisto!


----------

